# Question About Straps?



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi all

In my searches on Russian watches I've come across some lovely looking CCCP embossed leather straps in some of the photos..have google searched to no avail

Any idea where I can source these?

Are they new/old?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I think Scott has been searching for these watchstraps as well,he will give you an answer later,he is also the man to ask about dayglow straps as well lol


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Ah nice one Chris...though i'll pass on the dayglow :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't know about these exact straps, but most of the Russian straps feel like they are made from mouse hide and recycled toilet paper. :thumbsdown:

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Beeks said:


> Hi all
> 
> In my searches on Russian watches I've come across some lovely looking CCCP embossed leather straps in some of the photos..have google searched to no avail
> 
> ...


Itâ€™s true I do like a bit of colour.

No luck and I have been trying for a while. They donâ€™t make them anymore. I got one from Lampoc and I have one coming in the post from Costa Rica. Rarer than hens teeth.

RLT do a nice bund that fits the Ruskies well but you love them or hate them.


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Beeks said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all In my searches on Russian watches I've come across some lovely looking CCCP embossed leather straps in some of the photos..have google searched to no avail Any idea where I can source these? Are they new/old? Any help would be appreciated
> ...


I like those bunds to be honest, but I don't think they suit all watches, shame about the CCCP straps, will keep my eye open :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know where I said this before but I'm 95% sure that those CCCP straps were specific to the Italian import market. Some company over there called the shots and had some special editions, the most known being the Vostok Amphibia chronographs. I don't think such company exists anymore (and I don't know the name), as most Russian brands went under also.

So my best guess is... forget about it - sorry!

...and like Will said, steer clear from those Ukranian/Russian "leather" straps that cost $0.1 or whatever it is. The reason they are so cheap (and the price is a strong clue as to how good they are...) is probably because it's a way for the Bratva to get rid off toxic waste


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for that Kutusov

Was just about to pull the trigger on one of those Ukranian Bunds!!

Anyone know where I can get a decent 18mm black bund from that won't break the bank?

Got a Big Zero inbound


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I hear some of those Russian bunds are nice but I never had one of those... just the crappy Ukrainian ones.

Be careful when picking a bund, it's a strap with a leather pad and some (most would be my guess) are too bulky. I've been told that Roy's are nice (over at RLT site) and also the ones over at Timefactor.


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks my friend


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey Beeks, check this out. :big_boss:










Chocolate and white stitching bund from RLT, 18mm. I just fitted it today.





































The tan bund on the right is bigger but also from RLT.










You will have a job to match the quality and price of an RLT bund. Have a look round the bay and the big river and see what you think. Cheers Scott.


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Funny you should say that Lucky, bought one from RLT last night on Kutusov's recommendation! :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Beeks said:


> Funny you should say that Lucky, bought one from RLT last night on Kutusov's recommendation! :yes:


You here that Roy? I want my sales commission :lol:


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This arrived today from a WUS forum member. Finding a Russian branded strap is not easy. I am indebted to Jose from Costa Rica. I have popped it on to a Komandirskie.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

tidy mate and a nice refrained colour for a change   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> tidy mate and a nice refrained colour for a change   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :tongue2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

luckywatch said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > tidy mate and a nice refrained colour for a change   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Now that I like - LOTS, lots! :yes:

One strap to match all my shirts! 

Can I get one for Christmas please? Tell me where!

Seriously, any suppliers?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > tidy mate and a nice refrained colour for a change   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


aaaarrrrgggghhhhhh my eyes, my eyes :nuke: :nuke: :nuke: :nuke:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > chris.ph said:
> ...





mel said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > chris.ph said:
> ...


 PM sent.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This arrived today from Vladimir Sushkov in the Ukraine. Itâ€™s based on a WW2 design. I tried it on an anniversary Komandirskie but I could not get it under the spring bars as itâ€™s a 2 piece and quite thick. It fitted this tonneau case and I think it looks the part.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> This arrived today from Vladimir Sushkov in the Ukraine. Itâ€™s based on a WW2 design. I tried it on an anniversary Komandirskie but I could not get it under the spring bars as itâ€™s a 2 piece and quite thick.


I think you mean 1 piece? Anyway, see if have thinner springbars around or take them off, put the strap on and remount the springbars squeezing the strap in. Both options might just do the trick.

Anyway, those look nice and real leather. I once bought a few of those but it was some kind of extremely crappy fake leather, it could be ripped apart by hand without much of an effort... :lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

they do fit mate ive got these straps on two of mine, they just need a bit of persuasion


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice one Kutusov. New pins and it was tight! :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> they do fit mate ive got these straps on two of mine, they just need a bit of persuasion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://s398.photobucket.com/user/ch...0518_11_19_03_SmartShoot_zps7d822c60.jpg.html


http://s398.photobucket.com/user/ch...0518_11_19_03_SmartShoot_zps7d822c60.jpg.html
They seem to look the part. :russian:


----------

